# Scan-Speak Discovery 10F/8414G10 Testing



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

This is the latest version (though, a year old now) of the popular 10f drive unit in the Discovery line. The big difference is the smaller motor, physically, and the lowered high frequency distortion. 

Reviewed here:
http://medleysmusings.com/10f8414g10/























PS: If you would like to help me keep up funds for testing, there’s a little ‘contribute’ button that goes through Paypal all the way at the bottom of every page. Any little bit helps.


----------



## 1fishman (Dec 22, 2012)

Totally appreciate your reviews.

I've seen the 10f Scans recommended a number of times. Sometimes it's not so clear as to which 10f's are being recommended. The 10F/8414G10 or the 10f4424g00 - 
http://medleysmusings.com/scan-speak-10f4424g00-discovery-4-midrange-4-ohm-version/

TFrom what i understand the 10F/8414G10 is better suited for tweetersless. Is there any other big performance differences besides that?
(i'm still learning how to understand all the measurements.)


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

Looks to me like the 8414 has lower distortion, has a smaller magnet making it easier to install and is cheaper. Its 8ohm but I don't think it will matter one bit in any auto sound application where it will almost certainly be powered actively. 

This test was extremely helpful in clearing up the differences between the two.

Thanks Erin.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks for another great one Erin. Do you ever sleep?


----------



## plushterry (Jan 22, 2015)

Thanks Erin, you're a legend!


I'm seriously close to getting a set of these, but the only thing that worries me is the 30W power handling. I don't want them to go super loud (i'm no SPL junky), but I will want a bit of loud every now and again. I've heard that the 30W is rather conservative? Do you have any thoughts?


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

with all of the other places online Erin posts, I don't know how he manages to squeeze earning a living in the few in-between spaces left over...


or he just doesn't eat?


----------



## jriggs (Jun 14, 2011)

plushterry said:


> Thanks Erin, you're a legend!
> 
> 
> I'm seriously close to getting a set of these, but the only thing that worries me is the 30W power handling. I don't want them to go super loud (i'm no SPL junky), but I will want a bit of loud every now and again. I've heard that the 30W is rather conservative? Do you have any thoughts?


If I remember correctly, earlier tests said the original 10f's could handle 250 watts when played in the appropriate pass band.


----------



## plushterry (Jan 22, 2015)

jriggs said:


> If I remember correctly, earlier tests said the original 10f's could handle 250 watts when played in the appropriate pass band.


NOW were talkin!  cheers buddy


----------



## jriggs (Jun 14, 2011)

Here we go:

Zaph: "Once I got the T/S parameters, I did some power handling sims and they show that this driver does not need to be treated like a dome midrange with minimal excursion. Even at 300Hz LR2 electrical filtering, calculated Xmax is not exceeded even with 256 watts."

Zaph|Audio keep scrolling down until you find it.


----------



## steppinrazer (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks Erin..

With having tested the 4" and 8" discovery line, have you any intentions of testing the 18W/4434G-00 also?


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

I have the 8414's bridged from a pair of channels of an xd600/6 with no issues and I've had it cranked as loud as cared to listen. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## toylocost (Jul 4, 2011)

pocket5s said:


> I have the 8414's bridged from a pair of channels of an xd600/6 with no issues and I've had it cranked as loud as cared to listen.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where do you have it crossed?


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

300hz to 5k. Although I have run them without tweeters and they didn't suck.


----------



## 1996blackmax (Aug 29, 2007)

Thanks for the review Erin. 

Planning on picking up a pair of these.


----------



## ZaiLH (Apr 26, 2015)

Sorry for the bump but didn't want to create another 10f thread... How many RMS can these handle? Ive been running 75rms with no issues, carefully trying bridged now at 150rms but scared i will melt them? Anyone blasting them at 150w for quite some time? Have them ~1k-5k.

Thanks


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

I have mine on bridged channels of a JL XD 600/6, so about 180w @ 4ohm and my drivers are 8ohm. I have gotten them quite loud without issues.


----------



## ZaiLH (Apr 26, 2015)

pocket5s said:


> I have mine on bridged channels of a JL XD 600/6, so about 180w @ 4ohm and my drivers are 8ohm. I have gotten them quite loud without issues.


Im actually using same amp (but the v2) on my 10F/4424G. 

Any concern I'm at 4ohm instead of the 8ohm?


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

Not that I can think of. I don't personally think it needs that bridged power. I did it because I have dual 600's (one per side) and thus had the spare channels. If you think about it, 100db on those drivers is all of what, 32watts, give or take? The amps are rated at 75 per channel, so that's roughly 103db, which for a midrange is pretty loud.


----------



## KT322 (Oct 13, 2014)

Which tweeter would you choose to pair with the Scan 10F/8414G10 in a 3-way (car audio) configuration? Crossover point / slope?

Thanks for providing these invaluable measurements and insightful comments.


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

Just about any tweeter of your choice. The 10f can do fairly high very well. I have a JL zr100 crossed at 5k, but I've run the 10f's tweeterless too. So, pick you preference and what works for you.


----------



## plushterry (Jan 22, 2015)

I just got a set of these based on what I've read on DIYMA and various other places, and I can say I'm very happy with them. They've certainly got enough high end for my ears and they take as much power as my Hertz HE4 can throw at them with a 200Hz HP. Thanks!


----------

